# sunflower seeds?



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am just wondering if sunflower seeds should be lowered in rats diet? Are they kind of fatty and junkfoosy type foods?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I don't think they should be eating tons of them. They are in my mix though. They maybe get 1 or 2 a day and they are not the salted kind. If your giving them the salted kind, or they are eating tons of it then yeah they are probably bad for them but isn't everything bad for you if you eat too much?


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

shelled sunflower seeds are healthy and have great benifits for rats. Just dont give them too much, like lovinmyworm said, probably 1 or 2 a day or just mix a tablespoon of them once a week in their diet.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh, wow! My foos that i use has WAY more tan 1 or 2 sunflower seeds in it!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

what type of food are you offering


seed mixes are not good for rats


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

i am using a mix called Nutraphase, its for mice and rats.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Iloveratz500 I use that food too. (It's all I can really afford right now but Brain and Nibble, being the active girlies they are, don't seem to be gaining too much weight or anything.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Iloveratz500 said:


> i am using a mix called Nutraphase, its for mice and rats.


I'd check the diet thread at the top of the Health section. Pet store rat foods are typically pretty crappy quality, so I'd switch to something better


----------



## RatboyIsaac (Mar 22, 2008)

I recommend the exel rat food Pellets it is a mix of everything and then your rats get evrything they need and it is nutritious.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

hhmmm......I might try it.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine have them in their treat box and are allowed to eat 10 or so when the box is opened (about once a week). They are too high protein for Carrot so they are really for treats only.


----------

